# Llama with mites?



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

I have had my llama for less than a year and don't know very much about them.

I have one goat who appears to have mites. I ordered some Ivermectin pour-on that I am going to use to treat. Today I noticed the insides of my llama's legs are bare. Mites? Can I treat her with Ivermectin too?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes. I would do injectable. Also put NuStock on the skin.


----------



## thespottedgoat (Feb 3, 2018)

cbrossard said:


> I have had my llama for less than a year and don't know very much about them.
> 
> I have one goat who appears to have mites. I ordered some Ivermectin pour-on that I am going to use to treat. Today I noticed the insides of my llama's legs are bare. Mites? Can I treat her with Ivermectin too?
> 
> ...


----------

